# PO4 Test kits - Which work for you?



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't have a PO4 test kit yet. Any suggestions on a brand that works for you. I found a Hagen for about $9. Is it worth buying one?
Dave


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/77/sort/7/cat/63/page/1


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Red Sea. Very easy to read and very accurate. The test tubes and caps are better then the ones that come with AP test kits...don't leak when shaking and have mL markings on them.


----------



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Seachem P04 test kit, which works well. Sometimes the colors can be a little hard to determine, but other than that its a good test kit.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I second the Seachem PO4 kit.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

For someone who is red-green color-blind I find LaMotte's kits the easiest and most reliable. The comparator that comes with them takes the guess work out of reading the colors  Short of LaMotte, I also like the Seachem kits but sometimes have trouble reading them.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I personally use Salifert, a bit expensive but I feel its accurate.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Since everyone here so far has an opinion of the test kits, how about writing a quick review of the one you like?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i have used red sea, hanna n salifert and like the easyness of red sea although 3 of them was very accurate


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The reviews section has all of the PO4 test kits mentioned above in it now. How about heading over there and creating a review of the the ones you use please.


----------

